# Blackberry Cobbler on the Kamado Kooker



## toby bryant (Jan 30, 2013)

My grandmother made this cobbler a lot when I was young.  She always used the oven, but I bake pizza on my Kamado Kooker so I figured why not.  I got the Kamado Kooker going with royal oak lump charcoal, placed the smoking stone (for indirect cooking) in place, and brought the temp up to 350°.  I placed my 2.5 quart dutch oven on the grate to preheat. Now for the cobbler:

Melt 3/4 stck of butter in dutch oven

Combine 1 cup flour, 1 cup sugar, and 2 cups heavy cream in mixing bowl and mix into a batter.

Pour batter into dutch oven.

Sprinkle 2 1/2 cups blackberries on top of batter.  Do not mix in, just leave them on top.













2013-01-19_19-36-22_513.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






Cook until a toothpick inserted comes out clean.  Scoop out and serve.













2013-01-19_20-21-49_29.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ Jan 30, 2013






Ice cream optional


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   A little different than the recipe I had handed down. I will try this really soon. Thanks!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great! I just made a peach cobbler in the oven...


----------

